# List of Lye relaxers



## sephoras girl (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to switch from no lye to lye and I was wondering which are some good ones.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 6, 2008)

Silk Elements

ORS

Mizani Butter Blend

Affirm


----------



## Aprill (Feb 6, 2008)

Affirm for sure, Dudly


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 7, 2008)

Where can you purchase them?


----------



## braidey (Feb 7, 2008)

Affirm is an excellent lye relaxer but I think you have to be a distributor to buy it. Mizani can be bought at beauty supply stores and JC Penneys uses Mizani. Silk Elements is sold at Sally's. I don't know Dudleys can be purchased from.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 7, 2008)

Any online stores?


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

don't all relaxers use some type of lye? believe me, i'm not trying to discourage you at all! i use a texturizer (dark and lovely naturally) a couple-3 time a year (kind of like a kiddy perm) and even it seems pretty strong in my opinion. i found this info on no-lye relaxers. i hope it helps!

Guanidine Hydroxide is the other common option of relaxer chemical used today. This is what is referred to as â€œno-lyeâ€ relaxers. This label can be misleading to some consumers. It does not imply that there aren't any strong chemicals used or that the chemicals used are somehow less potentially damaging. Some have mistakenly thought that with â€œno-lyeâ€ relaxers there are less steps and all the worry of chemical hair straightening is removed. Although this type of chemical hair relaxer can be less damaging than its counterpart, the hair and scalp should be in top condition before attempting treatment, and this type also requires special care when applied.

this site has some great info on relaxers, their origins, and some history of black hair products.

The Truth About Hair Relaxers

please forgive my ladies! i read this thread all wrong! i thought you wanted to go from lye to no lye, not the other way around! my bad!


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I know that no lye has lye in it but it also has other ingredients that cause the hair to be extremely dry and break off.

Also, it leaves deposits in the hair.

I've heard that lye perms are stronger but better for the hair.


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

very interesting! so does it keep the hair straighter longer? what are the benefits of going with lye versus no-lye?


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually, I have read a book by shamboosie(a weird name, I know) and he is a professional hair stylist (20 years) and he mentioned that no lye perms dry hair and leave mineral deposits.

I'm not sure about whether lye keeps hair straighter longer.

That mans book is one of the *greatest* hair care books for african american women (relaxed, natural, weave, etc...) I've ever read.

I really need to buy that book.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very interesting! so does it keep the hair straighter longer? what are the benefits of going with lye versus no-lye? Lye relaxers are more damaging to the scalp than they are the hair, whereas with no-lye it's just the opposite. The scalp discomfort from using lye can be alleviated somewhat by basing the scalp with a petroleum product (vaseline) before applying the relaxer. No-lye relaxers are more damaging to the hair and easier on the scalp than lye. They can leave hair drier and more prone to breakage than lye relaxers, but there is usually less scalp discomfort during the application process.
I know some people who can scratch their head the hour before getting a lye touch-up, don't base and never burn. I know some people who don't even touch their scalp the week leading up to a no-lye touch up, use a whole jar of vaseline to base and still burn.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll take my chances with the lye.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Feb 12, 2008)

My hairdresser just told me this weekend to use a lye relaxer so this list really helped!

she suggested i get a texturizer though...either way..i'm excited about not using so much chemiclas on my hair


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Femme*Noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hairdresser just told me this weekend to use a lye relaxer so this list really helped!she suggested i get a texturizer though...either way..i'm excited about not using so much chemiclas on my hair

i use a texturizer because i really don't want my hair to be super straight.


which relaxer did you decide on sephora's girl?


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually I think I'm going to try Revlon or Motions lye perm.

I really need a touch up and I heard good things about those perms.

I looked for the motions lye perm and it was sold out on amazon.com.

So......

The have a black hair care forum and this is one talking about Lye vs No lye perms.

Its a great website.

Black Hair Media Hair Forum: No Lye vs Lye


----------

